# Question about Anthurium Arisaemoides



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

I like to know do the Anthurium Arisaemoides natural grows terrestial, or epiphytic ? Will a single plant produse fruit in a terrarium setting?
Thanks Charles


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

Not to hijack your thread, but I also have been looking into A. arisaemoides. Are you getting it from Ecuagenera?


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

ashb said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but I also have been looking into A. arisaemoides. Are you getting it from Ecuagenera?


Yes, on their next show date( 04/16/2010). This what I know about it so far. It's a about 40 cm, with triobed leaves. The A. Arisaemoides growth is quite compact. It require intermediate conditions because in the natural habbitat it grows 1600mm above sea level. I'm hoping for more information for proper placement in my terrarium.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

I'll see if my aunt knows anything, she's a botanist. Maybe she could help me find a book or something.


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

I have tried a couple in a plant tank, basically terrarium conditions, but the plants were potted. I think they are sensitive to moisture and grow epiphytically in nature, so think orchid culture. The plant is quite tall - with vertical petioles around a foot in length - and will vine to some extent, so it would be comfortable in a tank around 3'+ in height, especially if the plant is mounted. Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Just hold on 

I hang with Michael of Ecuagenera. I'll ask him and get back to you on this.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Spoke to Michael of Ecuagenera (he just got back from Montreal).

_Anthurium arisaemoides_ grows in the Cutucu mountains in Ecuador (as in _Corytoplectus cutucuensis_). It does not grow at particularly high elevations, so "intermediate" conditions would suit it. However, it is not a true terrestrial; it grows at ground level on fallen logs, in leaf litter, between rocks. So it needs very high humidity with very good drainage. If it can establish, it slowly rambles (not a self-header).

Dr. Croat was going to name it after its discoverer, but she asked him to give it a more "appropriate" name, hence arisaemoides (as in Jack in the Pulpit).

Did you pre-order yours? If not, do so soon; Ecuagenera always has "assorted aroids" but may not always have this one.


----------



## charlesbrooks (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks for all your responces, the information you shared priceless to me. I hoping one I can return the favor.
Charles


----------

